# Blazers @ Bulls Game Thread (1-3-08)



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Go blazers! Martell with the nice 3!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

dammit...Roy forced that shot after the double pump....his man didn't buy it.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Anyone else having trouble getting the game? I just got a channel temporarily unavailable. AHH.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Maybe you're blacked out? TNT?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Martell looks agressive tonight. I think the thing with him vs. Jones is that Jones is amore stable but Martell has a MUCH higher ceiling.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

the bulls are running a pick and roll like every other set.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

double dribble baby!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*



alext42083 said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting the game? I just got a channel temporarily unavailable. AHH.


We're having the same problem. ALL of our channels are gone  **** COMCAST! Serious!

*Don't mask your cursing*


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Yikes! Is it at least on Comcast sports for you guys? What a mess!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Webster starting off nicely!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*



Driew said:


> We're having the same problem. ALL of our channels are gone  **** COMCAST! Serious!


Phew.. I got it back in time to see Blake's three just before the timeout.

But man, that sucks that Comcast won't even let their own paying customers watch if it's not on CSN. Although it's probably just a weather thing?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Blazers passing is very sloppy.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Is the game only on comcast?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Frye is stroking it which is nice to see, but Aldridge and Roy look a little nervous out there or maybe they're a little jet-lagged.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

roy looks a step slow for some reason.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Wow that Charge on Fry was f'n Bull****. Fry was outside the restricted area, Ben wasn't. talk about crap.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Geez, what is up with the passing? Everything is getting deflected.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

clunk clunk clunk.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

turnover city. yikes.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

This looks real ugly.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

thrizzead? please, never again


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

can't even watch...we look like ***..do we not realize it's an easier shot if we get closer to the hoop and in the pretty painted area?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

We are playing even worse then we did last night. We haven't scored in the 2nd qtr. If it wasn't for the Bulls also not hitting we would be way down.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

The Blazers look flat tonight. There's no offensive rhythm at all. It seems like it's just a lot of broken plays.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Listening on the radio since the comcast coverage is down in Newberg...glad I'm not missing much <_<


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*



ehizzy3 said:


> thrizzead? please, never again


no problem ehizzy.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

building momentum! only down 5 now. Outlaw.....we need webster back too!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Every time I start to doubt Outlaw, he shows up and carries the team. What the crap?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Looking a little better, although it'd be nice if someone put a hand up in Ben Gordon's face. That guy is scary good when he's on a roll.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

This hurts to watch


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

James Jones FREQUENTLY gets fouled on his 3 pointers. Lovin' that!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Jarrett Jack... nice charge.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

wow, can we buy a blocking call please?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*



Xericx said:


> James Jones FREQUENTLY gets fouled on his 3 pointers. Lovin' that!


He has a knack of putting his feet out in front to draw contact on his follow through, and then gets fouled. It's nice! Something maybe he can teach Martell.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*

Yeah, this is getting ugly.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Blazers @ Bulls Game Thrizzead*



alext42083 said:


> He has a knack of putting his feet out in front to draw contact, and then gets fouled. It's nice! Something maybe he can teach Martell.


Reggie Miller taught Jones that trick when he was in Indiana haha.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

sure would be nice if our 2nd leading scorer would show up


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

another half of ball like that and chalk up a L for this game...loosen up and play with some fire Blazers!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Swinging the ball around the perimeter isn't doing much, we need some slashing going on and some people coming off screens...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Aldridge looks a little scared going against Big Ben. Very hesitant, and Roy is getting double and triple teamed.

Where would this team be without Travis in the first half? He's the only one hitting a shot.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

We need to play more aggressive. Wish we didnt rely so much on the jump shot. We've got great shooters but we need more points in the post. Aldridge is struggling but I hope we go to him a lot at the start of the 3rd.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I hope Aldridge learns to utilize pump-faking a bit more in the future.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dunno how this happened. repost


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Just for the record I made my post before Charles Barkley said the same thing. lol


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Doesn't make too much sense that Barkley says we won't make the playoffs because we're a jump-shooting team when that is basically what Chicago is, and he says they're going to rally to make the playoffs. Oh well.

Preach on Kenny Smith!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bark is a douche forget that guy


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

he has a good point that portland needs to get easier baskets. That offensive post presence is important.....hopefully oden has an excellent offensive presence.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I wonder why Martell didn't get more PT...I thought he looked pretty agressive out there. He only got 11 minutes in the first half.....


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Astounding we are only down by 7 after that performance.

iWatas


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

rallytime


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Iwatas said:


> Astounding we are only down by 7 after that performance.
> 
> iWatas


as sad as it is to say this, they don't deserve to be only down by 7.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i was excited to watch this game WHY???? Do they not ****ing comprehend that you need to score in the paint? Every damn shot is a 20 ft'er....are they defying Nate or is he giving them free reign from outside?


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Chuck was right, this team rarely gets easy baskets. Oh, and the Bulls only make the playoffs because they're in the East.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

This game is boring.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

sorry, but we keep ths up..HELLLLLLLO LOTTTTTO


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah, I'd have to agree; its pretty lame. i almost want to turn it off to play Mass Effect, or GH3.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Good grief. We are looking just like the team that dropped 9 of 10.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Despite the 13 game winning streak, I still think this team is a year away.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

have we attempted a shot inside the paint this game? i am seriously blowing a gasket here...shoot inside..at least drive and dish!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Big 3 from blake!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> i was excited to watch this game WHY???? Do they not ****ing comprehend that you need to score in the paint? Every damn shot is a 20 ft'er....are they defying Nate or is he giving them free reign from outside?


Roy and Jack are the only ones that can score through penetration. But we don't have inside scorers. Frye and LA are jump shooters, and of course LA is a zero. Webster is afraid to drive and Outlaw isn't coordinated enough.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blazers are taking too many outside shots.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

how are we not the easiest team in the league to beat? every shot is a contested J


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

At least the energy is looking far better. Trout has it tonight.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Roy and Jack are the only ones that can score through penetration. But we don't have inside scorers. Frye and LA are jump shooters, and of course LA is a zero. Webster is afraid to drive and Outlaw isn't coordinated enough.


LA has the little jump hook in the middle and a nice turn around...where is it? We don't even post him up..I jsut don't get our offensive system.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Big dunk from Aldridge!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

someone wanna guard joe im 40 years old smith?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

why the hell does Joe Smith always seem to kick our ass?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

outlaw is going cracy!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

thank god for Tlaw


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I get the feeling that this is going to be another 4th quarter game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

jakc pisses me off but at least he attacks


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

3 point game baby!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

TIE!!!!

Wish the 3rd quarter lasted longer!!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Tie game at 69!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

no idea how we are down 1 with LA doing virtually nothing, we just need to heat up


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

That penultimate possession Jack refused to pass the ball for far too long. He really doesn't like to give the ball to BRoy - as others have pointed out.

iWatas


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wow...Roy is the only guy getting to the line. 

I don't mind Martell taking a lot of shots to be honest (7 3pt ATTempts).


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

The run was nice to see. The assists just racked up....


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

big 4th quarter from LMA lets go man.

I bet Outlaw would get 8 million per if he was a free agent this year.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

haha...how did Outlaw draw that foul!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

HORRIBE Call..outlaw wasn't even touched...make up for the frye charge?lolz


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers lead!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Put In Przybilla Right ****ing Now


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> HORRIBE Call..outlaw wasn't even touched...make up for the frye charge?lolz


Noah did bump into him, so it was a good call.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Dancing in front of the tv....


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

LMA is great, and when he's off, Outlaw can replace the points.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

up 4! Jack with a nice 3! LMA with 2 straight buckets! yay!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Having Frye and Aldridge shooting from outside totally negates Ben Wallace.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

geeze..is it me or are we getting hacked big time?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> HORRIBE Call..outlaw wasn't even touched...make up for the frye charge?lolz


On the replay it clearly showed Noah getting Outlaws arm as he went up, so while it might not have been much, he was touched, so FOUL.

Joe Smith is killing us.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Aldridge needs to get stronger in the post. He should have dunked that ball from Roy.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

[email protected]!!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

A proper nailbiter


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Better 2 up than 2 down...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

now they want to call ticky tack stuff on us? cmon


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Our rebounders stink. C'mon Oden!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*&*#&@*($&*(@$&*@&@*@&$*(@&*( Geeze ****ing Rebound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we very well could have just lost the game right there..so cant get a ft rebound....man..seriously?


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

This team seriously has a problem with rebounding. LaMarcus never grabs that ball strong, and Outlaw gets terrible position for rebounds with his awful hands. UGH!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

ugh. cmon roy hit a game winner


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

TAKE THE VERY LAST SHOT...LEAVE THEM NO CHANCE!!
please brandon..or anyone else who shoots this ball


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Clutch time...we can hold for final shot!!!!1


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

I think Oden, even on one good leg, would be a better rebounder than anyone we have on our team right now.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

rebounds rebounds rebounds. It's the bain of our existence.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Terrible last play for the win. Terrible.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

i should have said and MAKE that final shot. dammit.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we got THAT shot?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

my god that would have been epic.

OT time! LMA step it up!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Man.... we should have been up 6 with all those blown plays down the stretch.

Horrible.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

The TNT broadcasters messed up facts again. During the fourth quarter it was announced that Portlands only tough opponent at home was beating Detroit. Um hello, what about Dallas or New Orleans?
OT baby.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Should have had a pick and roll with any of Aldridge, Frye, or Outlaw.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

It was still smart basketball. Overtime is a safer outcome than giving Chicago the ball with any real time left on the clock. Though perhaps far too predictable -- Chicago knows Roy is the only player that matters as the clock ticks down.

Should be exciting overtime - my hope is that the Blazers have a lot more energy than Joe Smith.

iWatas


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

can lma BUY a call..he's is getting abused


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAMMIT. Aldridge getting overpowered. Just missed 2 shots within 2 feet of the basket.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

LMA is playing like a lucious pu$$y tonight. He's driving me nuts with this play, he's so off and on.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

that was a horrible screen by LMA but Jack split the defenders. Very nice.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh My God What A Move By Roy


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

where the hell was the defender?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jack Is Clutch!!!!


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Outlaw was HACKED WTF!? We can't grab a loose ball, geeze!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dammit...that looked like a hack on Outlaw on that last shot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Finally, I got this page to come up!

98 to 98, turn into a heck of a game!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice shot by LMA. Jack's hot streak caused the double team on the drive! Perfectly executed play.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Do NOT let BG or Smith shoot the ball! And rebound if they miss!


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice shot by LMA. I'd like for him to actually set a screen though, not just go through the motions and not make contact with the defender.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Aldridge may be a wimp around the basket, but he sure can hit the jumpers!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Xericx said:


> DAMMIT. Aldridge getting overpowered. Just missed 2 shots within 2 feet of the basket.


uhhh..wallace is slapping his arms..tough to make anything in that situation


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Aldridge with a clutch shot!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I am afraid of Ben Gordon for the trey...


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah pages taking awhile to load.

LMA gets no respect, he gets fouled alot, but I think he needs to try and beat some of these slower matchups off the dribble and get to the line more.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Wtf is Jack doing? lol You could tell he was gonna shoot and he really iddnt want to lol WAY TO PLAY THE GAME OUTLAW!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

[email protected]!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> uhhh..wallace is slapping his arms..tough to make anything in that situation


If LMA was stronger he would have had the foul called. Go up strong in the deep post.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

There must be something screwy with the board, as it's not like there is a ton of posters.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Clutch by Outlaw!

Why did Jack waste so much clock? They could have took a early shot and made sure they got another shot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they really need to make a stop.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

another missed defensive rebound..wow


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Guard the three... PLEASE .... I'd prefer another OT to giving up a trey.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That block was so clean! NO FOUL!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Jack Booooooooooooooooooo Outlaw Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

This time expect an open Trout or Aldridge jumper as the defense collapses on Roy


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i hope they have a play rerady this time


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

lets see if we can win it this time aorund..opportunity knocks only so many times before leaving


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

COME ON Blazers! Lets actually have a good last shot possession here!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, inbound to Roy and a quick pass to Outlaw for the game winner!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

that's teh best we could do...cmon nate earn your $$$ tonight


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Jack with a big ol BRICK. UGH!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I know the defense plays a part of things, but those were 2 poor last second shots.

Karma (and history) would think that we won't get a last second shot for the end of the 2nd OT here.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

2 OT.... You have to think it favours Portland as Smith and Gordon are carrying all the load for the Bulls. At least I like to think so.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Going in to double OT... is anyone in foul trouble?


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I'd like to see Jack drive instead of shoot jumpers. I *hate* watching him handle the ball -- scares me silly.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hah, suns/sonics fans must be pissed that this game is going so long.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

smith with the travel and no call..lma with the foul


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

I think this favors the Bulls, they are at home. Can WE NOT REBOUND!? Aldridge CAN YOU NOT WIN A TIP?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

you've got to get your rebounds!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

that was like 5 in the key for Nocioni.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Grab A Rebound.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Aldridge should be benched for his rebounding "efforts."

In some respect I can understand Outlaw and James Jones getting out-rebounded by Ben wallace when they're marking him, but Joe Smith should not be out hustling Aldridge.

We got bailed out with those three three-point misses by Chicago and then that missed laup.

So far in this second overtime there are 5 bricks so far. Everyone is exahusted. This will be an ugly OT.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Outlaws gassed.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah, its pretty bad when we can grab a loose ball.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

guh!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

maybe let outlaw jump..we never win tips


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

where is ROY?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Of course, why not have one of the worst free throw shooters swish 4 straight free throws.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

this crap is rediculous...wallace 4 of his last 4 from the line and nothing but net..if that's not fate I dunno what is..Martell Webster anyone?


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Why not put in more fresh legs - Webster? Pryz?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Xericx said:


> hah, suns/sonics fans must be pissed that this game is going so long.


I know I would be if it was the other way around! Especially because I can't watch any of the comcast games.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

uh-oh. Nobody is trying to pass. Just putting their heads down and driving...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they gotta score here.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

be great if someone could finish around rim .....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gotta make a stop!!!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Amazing how cool Roy is. Demeanor reminds me on Duncan.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

yes, yes, yes!!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NICE Jack!!!!! Good def3ense by Jones.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Jack!!!*
*Jack!!!*
*Jack!!!*
*Jack!!!*
*Jack!!!*
*Jack!!!*

Make another stop!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

umm Jack is living the dream.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Give 'em an easy 2.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jack and Jones just might have given us the win there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

rebound it gull-darnit!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Good play


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it's not over yet folks...


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

James Jones is my hero. His play has been superb.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes, Jones has done excellent! Clutch FTs!

What a game!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Jones is the hero!!!! Great block!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

awesome defensive stops!


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Might have to start Jones at PF over Aldridge hahhaha atleast he rebounds.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Double Overtime. Second night of a back to back. On the road. Against a team that needed a win.

Amazing stuff. Great game Blazers.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

This team has GUTS!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

GREAT WIN!!

Our defensive rebounding was horrible. I would have liked to see Joel in there.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

best game of the year. Great show for TNT. Go S.Antonio!!!

Talk about soft. Joel needs to grow some b***s. A 7 footer can't finish a freaking layup. Oden will put it down..


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Darkwebs said:


> Jones is the hero!!!! Great block!


I was on the phone with a buddy and I swore Jones was Outlaw when he went up for the block. AWESOME win for Portland tonight! :clap2:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Jones is awesome. Definitely one of the most underrated players in the NBA. It isn't a coincedence that with Jones we are like 15-3.

Bench played well, Aldridge played well in the 2nd half. And Roy is an all-star.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I wore out a path in front of the TV pacing the floor for the fourth quarter and two OTs!

Oh MAN what a great win!

Sir Charles STILL say this is not a playoff team?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Joe Smith completely killed us on the boards and in the low post. That cant happen. Ever.
But we won so......I'm happy!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

BiggaAdams said:


> Might have to start Jones at PF over Aldridge hahhaha atleast he rebounds.


What's funny is Aldridge had 13 rebounds tonight according to Sportscenter.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

LameR said:


> What's funny is Aldridge had 13 rebounds tonight according to Sportscenter.


yeah, but several of those were grabbing his own missed layups. he should have had 20+ tonight. 

also joe smith had more offensive rebounds (9) than aldridge had defensive (8). that's not a good sign.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Not a perfect game, but I would say it was another "turning point" victory in the new history of this team. They didn't back down, they made mistakes, yes, but in the last few minutes, they found a way to win. Outlaw's defense on Gordon was huge. Jarrett Jack played great team defense (and that was why he was in, instead of Sergio) and made a few clutch baskets with his strength and poise. What more can you say about Brandon Roy - hitting two clutch free throws after Kirk Hinrich draws blood on his face? Aldridge struggled, but continued fighting and did what he had to, by knocking down huge jumpers when Big Ben wouldn't leave the lane to guard him. Finally, James Jones was absolutely clutch with his defense and free throws at the end to seal the deal. 

This ranks as my favorite win of the year, and one of the best non-playoff wins in recent Blazer history, I would say. Absolutely amazing. 

And I have to say, it was that much sweeter having it on national TV for the whole country to see. And to have the even-handed analysis of Doug Collins to go with Kevin Harlan's dramatic flair couldn't have been better. Awesome. 

Great win, Blazers.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i have to admit this game was boring me in the 2rd so i turned it off, the tv and radio oh well i missed a good one


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> yeah, but several of those were grabbing his own missed layups. he should have had 20+ tonight.
> 
> also joe smith had more offensive rebounds (9) than aldridge had defensive (8). that's not a good sign.


Nah, he had tip ins of other people's missed baskets. He grabbed lots of huge rebounds for us. 13, in fact.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

> As the team took the court for the fourth quarter, Roy approached Aldridge and offered a bit of advice.
> 
> "I told him if he has a good fourth quarter, nobody will remember your (0 for 7 start)," Roy said.
> 
> ...


Wow. Game recap.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

> As the team took the court for the fourth quarter, Roy approached Aldridge and offered a bit of advice.
> 
> "I told him if he has a good fourth quarter, nobody will remember your (0 for 7 start)," Roy said.


Roy was so right.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> Nah, he had tip ins of other people's missed baskets.


one anyway lol



> He grabbed lots of huge rebounds for us. 13, in fact.


he grabbed exactly 8 defensive rebounds in 44 minutes in a game where the bulls missed 61 shots and got 18 offensive rebounds. he wasn't the only blazer at fault, but aldridge was pathetic on the defensive glass.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> one anyway lol
> 
> 
> 
> he grabbed exactly 8 defensive rebounds in 44 minutes in a game where the bulls missed 61 shots and got 18 offensive rebounds. he wasn't the only blazer at fault, but aldridge was pathetic on the defensive glass.


Why are you so critical of him? He had 13 rebound while guarding the best offensive rebounding centers and forwards in the league. Yes he may missed one ore two but 13 rebound is nothing to sneeze at. My question is where was Joel? What if Gordon made one more shot in regulation? Would it be also LMA's fault? Get over it; it is easy to always find a scapegoat. We won and everyone contributed to this win.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

LameR said:


> What's funny is Aldridge had 13 rebounds tonight according to Sportscenter.


no doubt... page after page of posters screaming about rebounds saying how pathetic the club is there, yet guess who won the battle of the glass tonight? 

As usual, it was funny to me to hear the national announcers rooting for the bigger market team. The color guy would go into his excited voice mode whenever the Bulls did anything and drop down into _ah shucks_/sulking mode when things went Portland's way.

All in all a great game and another W! 

STOMP


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

RW#30 said:


> Why are you so critical of him? He had 13 rebound while guarding the best offensive rebounding centers and forwards in the league. Yes he may missed one ore two but 13 rebound is nothing to sneeze at.


wallace and smith are 63th and 102nd in the league in rebounds/48 this year. as a starting 4/5 pair they are a lot closer to the worst than the best lol.

aldridge didn't miss 1 or 2. the blazers as a team missed 12+ that they should have had due to standing around and lack of physicality, and he was as responsible for that as anyone. we were well in control of the momentum in the 4th Q last night, and the main reason the game went into overtime is 2nd-chance points by the bulls.

i didn't say aldridge didn't contribute to the win. but if he is going to be our nearly full-time center he will need to become less soft on the glass or we will have a much tough time with better teams in the league that we should. 

i'm being critical because i think this is mostly a problem with lack of effort. he can do much better.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> wallace and smith are 63th and 102nd in the league in rebounds/48 this year. as a starting 4/5 pair they are a lot closer to the worst than the best lol.
> 
> aldridge didn't miss 1 or 2. the blazers as a team missed 12+ that they should have had due to standing around and lack of physicality, and he was as responsible for that as anyone. we were well in control of the momentum in the 4th Q last night, and the main reason the game went into overtime is 2nd-chance points by the bulls.
> 
> ...


You are right, BUT remember this was an ugly game for 2 1/2 qtrs. because both teams had been on the road and both were tired. (Supprisingly Joe Smith had as fresh a game as he had. 

Portland began to get an advantage later in the game as has been the case in many of the wins for, I beleive, one very real assest, Nate plays 10 players nearly every game and this gives us fresher legs nearing the end. 

*The strength of our young guys and the assest of playeing 10 players gives us the best set of legs on the floor and of course this converts to better shooting*. 

A case in point, the Bulls missed several long shots that might have won them the game late but their legs were not there. Outlaw was able to make a couple and the last score where Jack was able to, after going as hard as he could go to the basket, just barely get the ball over the rim. His young strong legs made just enough difference to seal the win for the Blazers. Jones too was able to be fresher because Webster was playing well early on.

gatorpops


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

gatorpops said:


> You are right, BUT remember this was an ugly game for 2 1/2 qtrs. because both teams had been on the road and both were tired. (Supprisingly Joe Smith had as fresh a game as he had.
> 
> Portland began to get an advantage later in the game as has been the case in many of the wins for, I beleive, one very real assest, Nate plays 10 players nearly every game and this gives us fresher legs nearing the end.
> 
> ...



tiredness may have contributed to poor effort last night, but the bulls had the same 4 games in 5 nights we did, and this has been a bit of a trend with aldridge. seems to be worse since he came back from the foot thing.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Right now the Blazers are a step below some of the better teams in franchise history because of the reboudning, but their game efficiency is right there. The strong point of the Wallace/Sabonis era Blazers was that they were extremely efficient scorers and good rebounding. Right now Portland is efficient, but not there in the middle. There is no need to worry, a certain 7 footer will take care of that, and add to the depth on the bench when Pryz is rebounding and holding the key for the white unit. 

One thing to remember last night, is the Blazers were dealing with Ben Wallace, who is one of the better rebounders in the league. 

As for Joe Smith, I just assume he is on the Shawn Kemp energy plan last night or something.:biggrin:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree that Aldridge is like that, he has a very good game then a so so game. That is the inconsistency of a very young player. Aldrige has played about one complete season as of now and he came out early from his program. 

He needs to learn to use his quickness and agility to get advantage. He will probably never heve great bulk. He could yet get stronger however. Next year he will get to play off Odens bulk and that will give him an advantage. I would like him to go to the glass more though. Nate seems to be ok with him taking the outside shot and leaking out to defense. He is not very good as a offensive rebounder, I agree.

gatorpops


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

gatorpops said:


> He is not very good as a offensive rebounder, I agree.


I disagree. He's 21st in the league in OReb/G at 2.8. Offensive rebounding is not his weakness, it's his defensive rebounding (he's currently 54th in the league at 4.7 DReb/g). He lets his opponents get far too many offensive boards. 

Last night was a typical example. LaMarcus grabbed 5 offensive boards. Normally, that would be considered an outstanding job on the offensive glass. However, it was overshadowed by the fact that Joe Smith grabbed 9 offensive boards and Ben Wallace another 5 for Chicago. That's not ALL LaMarcus' fault, but a lot of it is. He, like everyone else on the Blazers, needs to block out better and play stronger in the paint.

Yes, Oden will help a lot next year, but he isn't going to help this year and if this team wants to make the play-offs they need to improve their team rebounding - especially LarMarcus on the defensive glass.

BNM


----------

